# NEC codes.



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Civility left ET long ago FrenchOne

Asking a serious electrical question here invites only fools and their folly

Recently this forum has openly put down inspectors and inspections, licenses and licensure ,along with it's pro-of-month program meeting it's demise.

Now it's off to trash the NEC as well as it's sidearm organizations.

It's a wonder the sponsors here don't bail

~CS~

What are you talking about? 50 or so people voted in that pool. only 6 were on your side and 4 of them said they voted as a joke. You are the troublemaker here. 
If French keeps closing threads I am not going to talk to him about Filipino stuff anymore. 

Ang manok ay isang asno


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I only come here for the advertising. 

Once in a while there's some electrical talk between the adds that gets in the way.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Maybe Marc wasn't the one who closed the thread...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Maybe Marc wasn't the one who closed the thread...



Maybe,,,,,,,,,, and maybe at some future point some admin might forget to push the right button and they leave the super duper secret moderators forum open to anybody to read , like the last time when your's truly got to read all the going's on in there and who was closing threads and who wasn't...............


Oh Yea Baby! .........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Don’t worry Dennis , I won’t let him in again.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this the *NEC* forum, where electricians use the *National Electrical Code*, debate using the *National Electrical Code*, with references posted from the *National Electrical Code* or am i somehow mistaken?~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Is this the *NEC* forum, where electricians use the *National Electrical Code*, debate using the *National Electrical Code*, with references posted from the *National Electrical Code* or am i somehow mistaken?~CS~


Yes, you are mistaken, and still won't admit to it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Electrician Talk - Professional Electrical Contractors Forum > Electrical Trade Topics > NEC Code Forum > NEC codes.*


^^^

Maybe i should find my glasses?

:vs_OMG:
~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> *Electrician Talk - Professional Electrical Contractors Forum > Electrical Trade Topics > NEC Code Forum > NEC codes.*
> 
> 
> ^^^
> ...


Maybe you should spend more time asking Rick Holbrook why he gave you bad information that you are still using to justify your incorrect code statements and less time crying here.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Codes ? What are these "codes" you speak of ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The NEC lost all credibility in my mind after the AFCI debacle. Now I see the NEC as good suggestions to be ignored whenever convenient.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Civility left ET long ago FrenchOne
> 
> Asking a serious electrical question here invites only fools and their folly
> 
> ...



Just let ya know I did not close that thread.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well to whoever did, *thank you,* and can you please close this one?
:vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Well to whoever did, *thank you,* and can you please close this one?


Poor baby wants this thread closed. 

The thread in question that was closed was the poll thread I started which proved that you are definitively *wrong *in your interpretation of the NEC.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> Well to whoever did, *thank you,* and can you please close this one?
> :vs_cool:
> ~CS~


Mxslick is either in Utah or Northern California. Maybe he can help you?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MTW said:


> Poor baby wants this thread closed.
> 
> The thread in question that was closed was the poll thread I started which proved that you are definitively *wrong *in your interpretation of the NEC.


No, your thread was no more than _hubris _, thwarting anyone providing and /or wishing to debate a code reference MT.

Much like this thread, you've _proven _nothing more than your penchant for constant_ contempt_ that can't be contained.

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> No, your thread was no more than _hubris _, thwarting anyone providing and /or wishing to debate a code reference MT.


 Do you really think that anyone believes you?

Everyone reading that thread or this one knows that we proved you wrong with code over and over and over.

Even in the end, the best you could come up with was reposting an email from a sales rep that was proven wrong weeks ago.

You are petty and pathetic.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I obviously hit a nerve

Care for some cheese to go with your whine?









:vs_cocktail:
~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Again you show your delusions. You are the one here whining, I am just explaining to you why you are wrong and how foolish you look.

You talk about wanting to have a code debate, but when I just made a statement of fact you refuse to acknowledge it and post some stupid cheese picture.

Why won't you respond to the fact that your little sales rep Rick Holbrook gave you bad information that Milbank confirmed yet you are still posting that bad info as if it's true???


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> *You talk about wanting to have a code debate*, but when I just made a statement of fact you refuse to acknowledge it and post some stupid cheese picture.


Yes a code debate , usually what electricians do Hax

Yet, ironically, both you and MT seem to think you can start multiple threads w/o so much as _posting ONE NEC reference.
_

Sad commentary of participation 

jmho

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have posted more code than you will ever see in your life. You have been beating so many times that you don’t even realize it anymore.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

CS, why do you not contact that rep again and give him the info posted from Milbank?

I would like to hear his response to it. By reposting his mistake, you look like your avoiding it, why?

As I posted before, give me his email and I will do it for you if your too busy?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Steve ignores anything that clearly proves him wrong.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

eddy current said:


> CS, why do you not contact that rep again and give him the info posted from Milbank?
> 
> I would like to hear his response to it. By reposting his mistake, you look like your avoiding it, why?
> 
> As I posted before, give me his email and I will do it for you if your too busy?


Trying to be reasonable with Steve is impossible.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Question for the Mods??
Honestly why hasn't CS been banned for at least a week? 
Time after time he has posted bad advice sometimes to a dangerous level. At the very least check his credentials as a real electrician. 
I only say this because I do not want someone to get hurt or killed by his ill advice.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

If I got info from a salesman and then the manufacturer posted info that contradicted it, I would be pis*ed off!

No doubt I would be contacting that rep again


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

eddy current said:


> CS, why do you not contact that rep again and give him the info posted from Milbank?
> 
> I would like to hear his response to it. By reposting his mistake, you look like your avoiding it, why?
> 
> As I posted before, give me his email and I will do it for you if your too busy?



You're free to contact any manufacturer yourself Ed, but know you'd need to address ALL enclosure manufacturers , anything a GEC can enter.

That we've conflicting information from reps simply means they aren't aware of listing and or code related requirements

IE~ salesmen are not a viable avenue

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> You're free to contact any manufacturer yourself Ed, but know you'd need to address ALL enclosure manufacturers , anything a GEC can enter.


 No, he would not. There is no need to contact every manufacturer since we already have plenty of information to satisfy everyone, except for you and your alter-egos. Funny how you just came online and bostonPedro did as well :whistling2:

BTW, it was YOU who said that he contacted many manufacturers. Either that was a lie, or you actually did but you are not posting the information they gave you since it doesn't support your silly assertion.



> That we've conflicting information from reps simply means they aren't aware of listing and or code related requirements


 Yet you are still posting the information from the sales rep as proof of your incorrect assertion. 

We have confirmed that your sales rep's info is WRONG.



> IE~ salesmen are not a viable avenue
> 
> ~CS~


So why do you keep posting the sales rep's email as proof?????

It seems like even you don't believe your own lies.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> No, he would not. There is no need to contact every manufacturer since we already have plenty of information to satisfy everyone, except for you and your alter-egos. Funny how you just came online and bostonPedro did as well :whistling2:
> 
> I came on to ask Millbank directly. I didnt know that we could ask a manufacturer questions until yesterday so I figured I would ask them outright about the GEC hole.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Reps are probably going to forward you their _opinion_ Pedro

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Reps are probably going to forward you their _opinion_ Pedro
> 
> ~CS~


That's why, unlike you who contacted a sales rep who doesn't know anything, we instead got confirmation directly from the Milbank engineering team. We also have solid documentation from SquareD. That's more than enough for everyone else on the planet other than you and your other usernames.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

In a NEC form , where NEC is the end all

You've got _zip_ Hax

No EE team

No Rep input

No manufacturer doc's 

_zero, zip nada_

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

We've got everything that we need.

Simple facts that we proved and you can't refute:

1) The GEC does not need to be bonded as it enters/exits a panel or meter pan.
2) The small hole that manufacturers put in their panels and meter pans is put there for the purpose of the GEC running thru it, and the panel/meter pan is listed for use in that fashion.

If you could find a single stitch of evidence to refute that, we would love to see it.

But I am sure you will just post a long list of code articles that we already proved don't apply and an email from a sales rep that the engineering team said was dead wrong.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> You're free to contact any manufacturer yourself Ed, but know you'd need to address ALL enclosure manufacturers , anything a GEC can enter.
> 
> That we've conflicting information from reps simply means they aren't aware of listing and or code related requirements
> 
> ...


Why would I have to do that? Did you? You said you would, were are the responses? 

You don't have any codes from the NEC, neither do I because it is not required. Your interpretation of some codes have been refuted so many times, but you keep posting them.

How many times have you posted the email response from the rep as your proof?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If there's such a thing as ascii euthanasia , it would be greatly appreciated here....

:vs_OMG:

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> If there's such a thing as ascii euthanasia , it would be greatly appreciated here....
> 
> :vs_OMG:
> 
> ~CS~


Only for your posts.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

```

```



chicken steve said:


> If there's such a thing as ascii euthanasia , it would be greatly appreciated here....
> 
> :vs_OMG:
> 
> ~CS~


I think Steve is asking us for a Mulligan here. He wants us to forget all about it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I think Steve is asking us for a Mulligan here. He wants us to forget all about it.


It will be over and forgotten the second he says "Ok, my bad".


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

And i think the howling pack of '_repeat the lie_' until the opposing debater _bails_ tactic here is beyond infantile



~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve, have you sought treatment for your alcoholism yet?


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

MTW said:


> The NEC lost all credibility in my mind after the AFCI debacle. Now I see the NEC as good suggestions to be ignored whenever convenient.


This


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> And i think the howling pack of '_repeat the lie_' until the opposing debater _bails_ tactic here is beyond infantile
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Then why don't you stop repeating your lies?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> And i think the howling pack of '_repeat the lie_' until the opposing debater _bails_ tactic here is beyond infantile
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Honestly, 
Are you even an electrician?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How _endearing_.....

A pro forum, operating like a _dog_ kennel on crack










:vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> How _endearing_.....
> 
> A pro forum, operating like a _dog_ kennel on crack


Why are you still here if it's so bad?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> How _endearing_.....
> 
> A pro forum, operating like a _dog_ kennel on crack
> 
> ...


All you do is complain about the forum, yet you are the reason why it is like this right now. And it's not going to change, no one is going to let you get away with your crap this time. It's going to follow you around to every single thread. Your unprofessionalism has become dangerous and a liability, you will have to answer for it. You are the only one who could stop this.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Christ on a cracker....~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Christ on a cracker....~CS~


Sounds delicious.


----------

